# How Do I Get My Own Web Page?



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I am thinking of posting photographs of my home town on a web page of my own. Do I need to pay someone to host this and how do I go about setting up the page?

I am a beginner and would not be able to program anything technical!

Thanks,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

I'd check with your ISP and see if they have free space for their clients. I use Comcast and they allow 10mb of space for your own web page.

Here are some other free web hosting sites: http://www.thefreesite.com/Free_Web_Space/

You also said you did not want anything too technical. To help with your page, try a html editor called WebDwarf. It is free, has a built in FTP client, and is easy to use. Here is the link: 
http://www.virtualmechanics.com/products/dwarf/index.html

Good luck


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

There is more than one way to do this. If you are just wanting to share the photos with others, an idea might be to use a photo developing service that will post the pictures on a website for you (an example of this is York Film Developing, sorry, I don't have a web address).

Another way would be to use a free web hosting service. It has been a while since I have checked into this but there were several when I began looking. Just use google to search for "free web hosting".

A third way would be to get your own web address for which you would have to pay. A while back I found what I thought seemed like a good deal at www.powweb.com. I don't remember the specifics now, but I was impressed with the deal.

If you use either the second or third choices above you will need to design a web page. If you have access to MS Front Page or another editor it shouldn't be too hard to design a simple web page. If you don't have access to this, or don't want to get into it, you could probably find a someone to make a simple web page for relatively cheap.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello Penny!

Do you have any HTML skills? Do you just want to post something like a photo album, displaying pictures and a caption describing them?

Also definitely check with you ISP whether they supply you with free webspace.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for the advice.

Yes, I just want to be able to link to a web page of my photogaphs.
I don't have any HTML skills at all.

I do have a friend who is designing a program to set up web pages,
and who would host it on his linux machine. He says I could be a "guinea pig" for his program. But that could be some time in the future.

Will look into the free web hosting.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Penny:

I can show you a very simple HTML photo album. Do you have broadband? I have a sample HTML album I made of my Mom and Nephew's birthday party with 20 .jpgs totalling 1.76MB. I will gladly send it to you in a .zip file if you wish to see it to get an idea. There is text on the left describing a thumbnail on the right. If you click the text, you get the full size picture. Then just click the BACK button to go back to the main page.

It is only one of endless possibilities. One idea you can follow up on is to first browse many websites to get a more precise idea of how you want a page to "look". I have found that having a firm idea as to layout is the most critical of designing a page.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

if you can click a mouse button and also chew gum at the same time,then you can build a web-page for your photos here with-out any html whatsoever..... 81X

P.S. ..IT`S ALSO FUN TO BUILD YOUR OWN SITE !


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

HTML is fun, you can pick it up quick if you'd like. Otherwise go for Web1000.com, free hosting, no ads. Some free hosting sites (I'm not sure if Tripod.com is one) have wizards that would you through making a site.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

Web1000.com kind of heads you toward gay and/or adult topic`s for your site?I would`nt trust the server,and maybe try:

81X

Freeservers

0catch

to name a few which don`t require html


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

Hehe I wasn't aware of that. So long as I don't get emails from stalkers it's worth the ad-free space for a small site.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hiya Penny,

I'm all for you learning how to do HTML, cause you can have a lot of fun with it, but Marlene used freewebs at one point, and I registered a site there. It's easy-peasy using the page generators, etc to create a basic site, and upload to it (only 1 file at a time for the free stuff).

You might want to take a look at.

In another thread, BillC recommended a free WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) Html editor called WebDwarf so you could download that and learn with it without anything costing you a dime, except for your connection time, of course!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello aineo, BillC, EmXtrix, 700mb_80min, Jim, Randy

WOW, that's lots of information. Thank you very much.

Yes, Jim, if you would like to send the file so I can look at it I would be grateful, thanks.

My connection is broadband - http://www.Blueyonder.co.uk. Will take a look there today to see about free web space.

WebDwarf sounds good, too, Randy. That was suggested by BillC further back in this thread.

I will certainly take a look at them all.

Looks as though I might be able to make myself a page!

Bye for now,
Penny


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

whoops, that's what I get for scanning the page instead of reading it all!

anyway, blueyonder do have personal webspace for you, and it's already part of your package.

http://help.blueyonder.co.uk/html/web/


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Randy,

Thanks very much for that information. I will go to Blueyonder and see what I have to do to get my web space!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Tripod does have what you want. You can get it here.

http://www.tripod.lycos.com/?

Free and easy. They give you something like 50MB and you can build a web page with a template method that uses no programming if you wish. Plus there is a built in utility to allow you to upload photos and other zipped files. You can set it up to allow others to download files too. Lot of little goodies and utility type things to help you out.

Hard to beat completely free. You can use the pages as published to the web or keep them in a private mode depending on what suits your needs.

Here is an example page I built for my dog to test out the site. This one I registered to make it searchable.

http://the_buzz1.tripod.com/mydogsphotoalbum/

A BLOG might also suit your purposes too. You can also build one of those at Tripod.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

This should be helpful to you:
http://www.tfhi.net/free.php?url=free


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

Seems like a "host" of good answers here, just to follow up on one other element, if you want a real domain name for your site. http://oneandone.co.uk/xml/init?k_id=5662648 will sell you a .co.uk or .org.uk for £4.68 for two years.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello TimCottee and thanks for the information.

Are there people out there who will design a very simple web page, at a reasonable price, to which I can add photographs myself?

I have WebDwarf now, but am not very good with using it yet. Must practice!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello and thanks to you Websurfer for the link. 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuppence2:_
> *
> 
> I don't have any HTML skills at all.
> ...


 Hi Penny,here's a tut that i used,it let's you interact with it,so you can type your HTML and see what it looks like,Daves HTML I also bought a book from pc world called,HTML a beginners guide,by,Wendy Willard.which i found very informative.

Even if your friend helps you out with your webpage/site,it's always handy to know a bit of HTML.you can do a google search for HTML tutorials there's loads.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again Penny:

Sorry for the slow response but I've been busy.

To see a very simple album (and remember there are hundreds of possibilities) click onto my Test Site

Click the text and you will get a full size picture of the thumbnail.

Bye for now


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Jim,

Thanks very much. That's just about what I need. I did set up a page in WebDwarf, but can't get it to publish. Must be something I've not done correctly. Your layout is a much better idea than mine.

I have put my picture in an album on Community Webshots, where they can be viewed at a larger size than here.

Trying to make a link like hewee has, to the album, and will put it in my signature.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Webshots state that I am allowed 10 albums of 24 pictures, I have 2 albums, but have had a message that my account will be disabled shortly if I don't join. Do I just ignore that? There is no one you can talk to at the site.

Strange!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

use the [ url] tags in your siggie to make the link work

[ url]www.mylink.com[ /url]

remove spaces after the [


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Alfie,

Thanks very much for the link. Will see what I can do with it!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Randy,

 Thanks very much - I have been sitting here trying to figure out how to work that! Let's see if I can do it now!

Bye,
Penny


----------



## happy wander (Mar 13, 2003)

tuppence you can start up a msn site for pictures too it is free and it gives you space to put photos on too and it even has a chat room on it, easy to use too go to www.msn.com and join up


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Penny, why not just edit your profile and add a homepage using that URL there? 

John


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello HW and BM thanks for your posts.

Don't I have to have a webpage created, before I can link to it in my signature, BM?

I am uploading photographs to community.webshots and will put a link in the profile to that. 

That could be the answer for now, until I sort out my own webpage.

Best wishes,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Looks good so far Penny!


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Penny,
Just looked at your webshots pictures of,Wiltshire.what a beautiful county,look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Alfie,

Thank you! It is a lovely place to live. I live in Housing Society property (formerly Council Housing), but the area is great. Then, of course, there's Devizes, Salisbury, Marlbourgh, Bradford-on-Avon, Lacock, Castle Coombe, Avebury etc., etc. and all the little villages in between!

Wish people would post more pictures of their areas.

I am waiting for a new camera, a much better one than this one which is not good in anything but full sun, and I have to work on enhancing the photos. It will be so good to have one that takes close-ups, too.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Randy,

Thanks! That was the easy way to do it. A page open to the webshots community - but, of course, it's not open to a wider range of viewers, looking, say, for pictures of Trowbridge. That will have to wait until I get my own web page.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi Penny

What is a web page is subjective, if you want to use your pics page as your web page, I don't think anyone would complain.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by Tuppence2:
> *Hello Alfie,
> 
> Thank you! It is a lovely place to live. I live in Housing Society property (formerly Council Housing), but the area is great. Then, of course, there's Devizes, Salisbury, Marlbourgh, Bradford-on-Avon, Lacock, Castle Coombe, Avebury etc., etc. and all the little villages in between!*


There's nothing wrong with living in a council property/Housing Society,it's what the people are like that live in them that counts  



> *
> Wish people would post more pictures of their areas.
> 
> *


I'll have to get a camera,where i live the church's in the area are over a 1000 years old and they really are beautiful buildings,plus i've got Tower of London five minutes away,so i've got quite a few places to take some nice pictures.i'll put out a few hints now ,for what i want for my birthday


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Alfie,

  Thanks!

It will be great to see your photos when you get your camera.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Ok, a pic from here.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello BM,

Sorry for the late acknowledgement of your post. Thanks. The community.webshots page is fine for now. I have a friend who can make web pages and hope to get help soon, as I would like the pictures of Trowbridge to be available on the net, for people who have moved away from here to see what is going on in the town now.



Thanks for posting the shimmery lake photo  Are those you bird houses in your garden?

Bye,
Penny


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello folks,

Well I have my own web page (I cheated and got a friend to set it up for me). We will add more photos as and when she can supervise me, until I get the hang of working with the web page. It was set up through Mozilla. I've bought a domain name for only £6 for two years, and get an email address with it.

It's only just gone on line (10.15 p.m.).

Here's the address, but it probably won't come up for a while yet.

http://www.tuppence2.co.uk

http://www.meschuee.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tuppence2/

Bye,
Penny


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Penny-looks good, but no, the domain hasnt "propogated" yet. Should be within a few days...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Second one works!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

up and active now!!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello folks,

Kate who made the web page said it would take a while to become active. I've just tried today on the link that worked and get a not active notice. Think things just have to settle.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Penny,

i clicked on both links just now and got the ame site.

you have automatic forwardng set up on the tuppence2 site to the blueyonder site.

Isn't that what you wanted?


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello, yes, Randy, that's right. It's working OK now - just a glitch I expect.

I am not confident enough to add more photos my self yet, so Kate will be round when she has time to teach me to add more. 

I want to get them all resized to the same width to be ready, so have a nice job ahead of me.

Bye,
Penny


----------

